# Shipwrecks Off Hayling Island



## trevorpearce (Dec 24, 2011)

I am researching shipwrecks of Hayling Island Hampshire between 1859 and 1920 as I look after a small lifeboat station museum. A long shot but any info especially pictures of the following would be a great help.
Barque Atlas of North Shields Wreck Oct 29th. 1865 13 saved
Barque Sirius of Norway wreck (recovered) 29th. Oct. 1865 1 saved
Barque Lady Westmoreland of Newcastle wreck Feb 1st. 1869 18 saved vessel refloated.
Brig Lisbon of Glasgow Oct 13th 1870 (Gave help)
Brigantine Marie Louise 1896 (stood by)
Barge Mabel of Portsmouth Februat 8th. 1906 2 saved
December 16th. 1910 Schooner Blanch of Dunkirk 7 saved

My museum is open to visitors Sunday Mornings and Wednesday evenings other times by arrangement
best regards to all Trev Pearce [email protected]


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Try your local church/community/village hall. A local one near me had a plaque listing the ships that the lifeboat was involved with. No pictures of ships in mine but maybe worth a try.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a mention of atlas/Sirius/blanch here www.haylingu3a.org.uk/dec09.htm


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Found two Sirius rigged as barques in Norwegian registers, one built 1865 in Breivik, homeport Arendal, 388brt, lost 1896 at Three Isle, Russia. This ship should be a possibility as according to Cueball's link: "Later the Olive Leaf went out to the abandoned ship Sirius and brought it safely into Portsmouth Harbour." A detailed voyage in 1866 is described here: http://www.norwayheritage.com/articles/templates/voyages.asp?articleid=102&zoneid=6 
And there was one built as Maria Augusta in Lulea, Sweden in 1852, 288brt, homeport Drammen lost at Larvik in 1890, but as far as I can see not Norwegian-owned until 1875.


----------



## trevorpearce (Dec 24, 2011)

*Sirius*

Thank you for your input every little helps when putting together a life boat station history. The Olive Leaf did indeed return and take her into Portsmouth complete with one man who had remained aboard. She also rescued the crew of a second Barque Atlas of North Shields (A Busy day) I have put some history on our lifeboat station web site try google hayling island life boat any input very welcome


Many thanks yours aye
Trevor Pearce


----------



## Norman Rogers (Sep 17, 2021)

trevorpearce said:


> I am researching shipwrecks of Hayling Island Hampshire between 1859 and 1920 as I look after a small lifeboat station museum. A long shot but any info especially pictures of the following would be a great help.
> Barque Atlas of North Shields Wreck Oct 29th. 1865 13 saved
> Barque Sirius of Norway wreck (recovered) 29th. Oct. 1865 1 saved
> Barque Lady Westmoreland of Newcastle wreck Feb 1st. 1869 18 saved vessel refloated.
> ...


Hello Trevor,

I have read a bit about this wreck and understand that one or two of my ancestors may have been involved in the rescue - Stephen Rogers, for one. Do you have any information about them?

Kind regards

Norman Rogers
[email protected]


----------

